# New ACS August 2018 Guidelines



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

Please clarify few doubts on recent updated ACS Guideline:

While submitting the Online Application, where shall we upload the Resume? We are not finding a section for it.

Is it necessary to upload Marriage Cert even if there is no name change? Under which Section?

Thanks


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-5 Aug 2018.pdf


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

nithishanf said:


> Please clarify few doubts on recent updated ACS Guideline:
> 
> While submitting the Online Application, where shall we upload the Resume? We are not finding a section for it.
> 
> ...


Got a reply from ACS. 

***********
1. Please upload your CV where you uploaded your passport.
2. You do not need to provide your marriage certificate if your name has not been changed.
************


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi All,

I submitted my ACS skills assessment documents on Sep 1.
Today I got the below reply from ACS related to missing documents - 

1. Copy of Resume - I had attached this with my Company 2 Service letter. They had missed that probably.
2. Birth Certificate - Due to some system error, they were unable to download it. Will send that again.
3. New SD for company 1 - the highlighted text is required. Please note - An example of an authorised witness would be a notary.

Each Statutory Declaration must contain:

All Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must clearly state that the document was "Sworn Before" or "Signed Before" or "Witnessed Before" the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, along with the date and place in which the declaration was witnessed.

In my SD, I had written Witnessed before and got it signed by my colleague. It also had the seal and stamp of Notary with date and place. The seal also said Attested.

My question is - Do we need not get it witnessed from a person other than Notary or witness can be a Notary only?

I have now replied to them and asked the same query. I have also sent a sample screenshot of the SD after the changes will be done.

Does anyone here has faced similiar issues?

Regards,
A


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

See comments below in red.



apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my ACS skills assessment documents on Sep 1.
> Today I got the below reply from ACS related to missing documents -
> ...


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I am planning to apply for ACS evaluation for 261313 anzsco code.

I have a bachelor's.degree in Computer Science and working as a software engineer. I completed my 2 years of work experience on 12th September 2018.

I worked in 2 companies during my 2 year tenure and I have 1 week of dates overlap in relieving and joining in new company.
Employer A : September 12 2016 to March 10 2017
Employer B : March 06 2017 till date (1 week overlap from 06 March to 10th march)

Will this overlap cause any issue with Skill evaluation? I read that in case of concurrent or overlap in employment, ACS will ignore one and consider the other experience.. 

If that is the case, will I loose 6 months experience from employer 1 and end up with 1.5 years if experience and get a negative assessment or only loose the 1 week which is overlapping and still get a positive assessment? 

When is it safe for me to apply to get a positive assessment?


Sorry for a lengthy post and thank you in advance.


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

youmesss said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS evaluation for 261313 anzsco code.
> 
> ...


Hi , In the ACS Guidelines they have mentioned about overlapping of Education and Work Experience. 

I think, in your case they will consider only that 1 week from one of the Companies.

Please consult MARA once for further clarification.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

nithishanf said:


> Hi , In the ACS Guidelines they have mentioned about overlapping of Education and Work Experience.
> 
> I think, in your case they will consider only that 1 week from one of the Companies.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!!!. Will try consulting a MARA agent to be sure.


----------



## snitu13 (Sep 3, 2018)

nithishanf said:


> Got a reply from ACS.
> 
> ***********
> 1. Please upload your CV where you uploaded your passport.


Hello All,
I am new here.. In process of ACS submission. Small question:
Do we need to join the resume with passport pdf or attach as a separate pdf?

Thx!


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

snitu13 said:


> Hello All,
> I am new here.. In process of ACS submission. Small question:
> Do we need to join the resume with passport pdf or attach as a separate pdf?
> 
> Thx!


Try attaching it as a separate pdf. I attached my resume with experience letter and the CO reverted to upload the CV as she could not find it.
However, when I informed her that it is attached to the experience letter, she was ok with it.

Regards,
A


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

Received my ACS Result today after 6 weeks.

Applied on September 6,2018. 

Cheers.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

JennHere said:


> Received my ACS Result today after 6 weeks.
> 
> Applied on September 6,2018.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you provide SD or official R&R letter?
Thanks


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

ptepreparation said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you provide SD or official R&R letter?
> Thanks


I provided RnR.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

ANZSCO : Developer Programmer(65+5 Points)
PTE : July 9 2018 : Superior
ACS Lodged : Sept 6 2018
ACS Result : Oct 18 2018 
189 Lodged : Oct 19 2018


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my ACS skills assessment documents on Sep 1.
> Today I got the below reply from ACS related to missing documents -
> ...


1. Your Colleague: Needs to sign before Notary. 
2. Notary: Needs to sign under the text "Sworn Before on xx/xx/2018"

This means your colleague has signed before the Notary and the Notary attests that by signing under "Sworn Before".


----------



## john_j (Mar 20, 2015)

Dear Experts,
I had done ACS assessment 4 years before under 262113 (System Administrator) ANZSCO code and got positive result. But then I was struggling with IELTS score. Now I have cleared IELTS with 7 band. And now I found that the 262113 anzsco code having less demand. So I would like to choose computer Network and system Engineer category. My question is, is it possible to change the anzsco code this time?
Really appreciate your feedback and advice.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## james_cameron_1 (May 28, 2018)

john_j said:


> Dear Experts,
> I had done ACS assessment 4 years before under 262113 (System Administrator) ANZSCO code and got positive result. But then I was struggling with IELTS score. Now I have cleared IELTS with 7 band. And now I found that the 262113 anzsco code having less demand. So I would like to choose computer Network and system Engineer category. My question is, is it possible to change the anzsco code this time?
> Really appreciate your feedback and advice.
> Thanks in advance.


Hi man, 

From what I understood, your ACS evaluation was done 4 years before. As per ACS website evaluation is valid only for two years.



> Result letters are valid for 24 months from the date of issue.


So i guess you might need to go for a fresh ACS evaluation.

Check : xxx.acs.org.au/msa/skills-faqs.html


----------



## Neela (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi, can someone please provide a sample resume.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Neela said:


> Hi, can someone please provide a sample resume.


That is a very bad idea. You need to write your own without a template. The ACS have often rejected people for having too similar CVs or R&R letters.


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

Neela said:


> Hi, can someone please provide a sample resume.


Hi Neela,

Prepare the resume as you prepare it for a job interview.
Mention all the positions u have held, companies with timeline, responsibilities at each role etc.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

ANZSCO : Developer Programmer(65+5 SS Points)
PTE : July 9 2018 : Superior : 1st Attempt
ACS Submission : Sept 6 2018
ACS Result : Oct 18 2018 
EOI Submission : Oct 19 2018


----------



## Neela (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi All,
I have a query w.r.t online filling of the acs form. i have 10yrs exp with the same company but in varied projects and roles. i have declared the same in my RnR. now while filling the acs form online,
1) should i add experience for each role as shown in my RnR? 
2) if yes, what supporting doc to apply in each exp? same RnR again or payslip of duration i was in the role? 
3) Is CV also to be notorized/ attestation of any kind?

kindly help..


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

Neela said:


> Hi All,
> I have a query w.r.t online filling of the acs form. i have 10yrs exp with the same company but in varied projects and roles. i have declared the same in my RnR. now while filling the acs form online,
> 1) should i add experience for each role as shown in my RnR?
> 2) if yes, what supporting doc to apply in each exp? same RnR again or payslip of duration i was in the role?
> ...


Hi Neela,

1) Each entry for each job title and country is advisable.
2) In single RnR , you can ask your company to provide roles for each title.
3) No need to notarize.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

ANZSCO : Developer Programmer(65+5 SS Points)
PTE : July 9 2018 : Superior : 1st Attempt
ACS Submission : Sept 6 2018
ACS Result : Oct 18 2018 
EOI Submission : Oct 19 2018


----------



## ataullapasha (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi All,
Please help with this query regarding ACS. According to my ACS I am eligible for 5 points in experience category as they considered less than 5 years of my experience when I had applied. Now I have crossed the 5 years mark and i am eligible for points for 10 points that is given for 5 plus years of experience. 
Can i directly update my EOI for claiming 70 Points (Currently its 65 points)?

In case if there is a job change since the time i did ACS to the time I complete EOI application, is it mandatory do the ACS again?


----------



## dreamzunlimited (Nov 21, 2018)

ataullapasha said:


> Hi All,
> Please help with this query regarding ACS. According to my ACS I am eligible for 5 points in experience category as they considered less than 5 years of my experience when I had applied. Now I have crossed the 5 years mark and i am eligible for points for 10 points that is given for 5 plus years of experience.
> Can i directly update my EOI for claiming 70 Points (Currently its 65 points)?
> 
> In case if there is a job change since the time i did ACS to the time I complete EOI application, is it mandatory do the ACS again?


Since there is a job change, you need to do ACS assessment again to claim 10 points.

This is as per my knowledge, however the experts can confirm.


----------



## dreamzunlimited (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm confused what should be written as the "Job responsibility" in the CV. Should it be exactly same as the job responsibility of the Job experience letter that I collected from my organization? 

In our CV, we write a lot of details and I'm afraid whether ACS will match these two docs and will ask further questions. 

Can anyone share his/her advice/experience?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Does ACS assess applications for 261313 if the experience is less than a year? My partner just started working and currently being an intern (full time) and hoping to get title change starting in April 2019. So I was wondering would they assess her application with 0-year experience or no because I am evaluating our chances to claim 5 points for the partner. Thanks


----------



## siyaverma (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi experts,

Need your quick advice I am applying for ACS assessment, but I am stuck with the education column. I have done PGDCA, MscIT, MCA from distance education. All these educations have 12 subjects and two semesters. 

My query is:

1.What option should I select part time or full time?
2. Do I need to send my bachelor it has only one subject related to ICT(25%)?


Thanks 
Siya


----------



## siyaverma (Aug 5, 2018)

siyaverma said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Need your quick advice I am applying for ACS assessment, but I am stuck with the education column. I have done PGDCA, MscIT, MCA from distance education. All these educations have 12 subjects and two semesters.
> 
> ...


Any expert please reply.

Thanks, 
Siya


----------

